

Runtime Compiled C++: Faster runtime compiles and improved compiler support - dougbinks
http://runtimecompiledcplusplus.blogspot.com/2015/08/faster-runtime-compiles-and-improved.html

======
dougbinks
Adding object file persistence for faster compiles on Linux and OS X may cause
some issues with developers current configurations, so I'd be happy to here of
any issues either here, or via the projects github issues
[https://github.com/RuntimeCompiledCPlusPlus/RuntimeCompiledC...](https://github.com/RuntimeCompiledCPlusPlus/RuntimeCompiledCPlusPlus/issues)

